# AI Metal Halide?



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, does anyone have more information on these? What make, what's the quality like etc. (I'd probably be looking at the one with fluorescent tubes as well)

They are on the fairly low end of metal halides in terms of price (so I assume performance isn't that grand either) or does it not make a difference? I haven't had any MH experience.

Thinking of switching out my dual 2x39W oddysea fixtures for this. Would it even be worth it? The main reason is really because I don't like the bulbs covering the surface of the aquarium, and the pendant would look cleaner, although I imagine it would do wonders for my plants.


----------



## enzof9 (May 29, 2012)

I'm quite sure these are ADA fixtures. Please see this: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_lightning/solar/


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

They're actually these exact lighting units:

http://www.fireaq.com/ennews/2011/10/04/SolarLight.aspx

They seem like ADA clones except there are no reflectors for the Metal Halides (!) seems like a pretty big thing to leave out if you ask me. I suppose, if anything, one could construct a reflector for it.


----------



## enzof9 (May 29, 2012)

You're very right, it is a huge thing to leave out, especially with a 150W fixture. I don't know about making your own reflector though. I have no experience with Metal Halides, but am just using what I know about high powered fixtures.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Boogerboy said:


> They're actually these exact lighting units:
> 
> http://www.fireaq.com/ennews/2011/10/04/SolarLight.aspx
> 
> They seem like ADA clones *except there are no reflectors for the Metal Halides (!) seems *like a pretty big thing to leave out if you ask me. I suppose, if anything, one could construct a reflector for it.


Hmm, in one of the pictures of the fixture in the AI link you posted, there is a shiny hammered metal behind the bulb, what would you say that is?


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

The links on the AI site are not reflective of the product in stock.

Check the FireAQ link, the 3rd image shows the backing. Bare aluminum. You can check in store if you'd like (that's what I did).


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Boogerboy said:


> The links on the AI site are not reflective of the product in stock.
> 
> Check the FireAQ link, the 3rd image shows the backing. Bare aluminum. You can check in store if you'd like (that's what I did).


Next time i`m in TO i will check.
But here is something taken right off the Fire page
"*FIRE Solar light is the standard pendant type lighting system can equip with 70W or 150W metal halide lamp. Its clean and functional design not only flatters the aquascape, but also could be easily blend in the interior of your room. It also incorporate a highly reflective spotted reflector which maximize the brightness of the metal halide lamp.*Even though lighting opening is small, the light reflector does excellent job diffusing the light extremely even and efficient."*
If you are correct in your claim, then this is false advertising


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> Next time i`m in TO i will check.
> But here is something taken right off the Fire page
> "*FIRE Solar light is the standard pendant type lighting system can equip with 70W or 150W metal halide lamp. Its clean and functional design not only flatters the aquascape, but also could be easily blend in the interior of your room. It also incorporate a highly reflective spotted reflector which maximize the brightness of the metal halide lamp.*Even though lighting opening is small, the light reflector does excellent job diffusing the light extremely even and efficient."*
> If you are correct in your claim, then this is false advertising


 It just dawned on me that my friend picked up one last month from AI, i will ask him if it has a reflector & probably a picture


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> It just dawned on me that my friend picked up one last month from AI, i will ask him if it has a reflector & probably a picture


My friend has confirmed *his* fixture does have a reflector, he also said it does not *appear* to be the best reflector but there is one ( he has not used it as yet)
Regards


----------

